# Cyps



## Hakone (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello,
my Cyps growing now



Cyps Aki



Cyps micranthum



Cyps tibeticum



Cyps Ursula


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 15, 2008)

wonderful...maybe spring is really here


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2008)

Ahh, a sure sign spring is on the way!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2008)

Hakone, what are you growing in? It looks like small rocks and broken tooth picks:wink:


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 15, 2008)

Cyp. micranthum?! Very impressive.


----------



## mccallen (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like it might be macranthum, no?


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 15, 2008)

Cool!!!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2008)

You are growing outside? Should I take mine out of the refrigerator now?!?


----------



## moraru (Mar 17, 2008)

Mine are outside - don't usually come up until late april, early may in long island, ny!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Mar 17, 2008)

A nice start! Many of my refrigerated plants are beginning to break dormancy but outside we have about another month - the ground is still frozen!

Best,

Ron Burch


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2008)

I took my acaule out this AM, they were coming up about 1-1/2". Where are my baby reginae? :sob:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 20, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I took my acaule out this AM, they were coming up about 1-1/2". Where are my baby reginae? :sob:



Don't worry Eric, they are naturally late starting.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanx, I was afraid they'd died.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 21, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Thanx, I was afraid they'd died.



As Sioux warriors used to cry when going into battle, "Take heart, it's a good day to grow!" My C. formosanum seedlings are just starting to sprout now. Yippie! Cyp season is almost here!


----------



## shakkai (Mar 21, 2008)

Went out to the greenhouse to check on my Cyp. calceolus. The larger growth is now about 9 inches tall!  Too bad they are saying there is a possibility of snow... here.... this weekend!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2008)

Doesnt your greenhouse have a roof?!


----------



## shakkai (Mar 24, 2008)

:rollhappy: Yes, it does. But I've been waiting patiently to put this outside - its not a permanent greenhouse resident. Looks like I've still got some weeks to wait until the weather actually feels like Spring.

So, does everyone else put their's out for the summer? Or do you all keep them in the greenhouse all year?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah I put all my stuff outside the greenhouse! oke:


----------



## Hakone (Mar 29, 2008)

Cypripedium japonicum



cypripedium tibeticum


----------



## mccallen (Mar 29, 2008)

Speaking of snow...

I grow parviflorum outdoors and I just did some bed renovating / enrichment which required digging up and replanting the rhizomes. It seemed like they were breaking dormancy, but I had to do what I had to do. Now (just this evening), Mother Nature decided it was time for a snowstorm




. So much for Spring Break.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 30, 2008)

I grow mine outside all year round in pots and most of them have already sprouted from 3,5cm(flavun), ~5cm(tibeticum) to 15cm(henry). My lichiangense seems to have developed fully... I will post a photo...! My japonicum looks like Hakone's... Even my Calanthes have started to grow... Spring is here already...!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope my allergies won't show up too fast this year...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2008)

Sunny California!?


----------



## mccallen (Mar 31, 2008)

Hahaha, the snow is happening at my mum's house in Bellingham, Washington. We live just a few miles south of the Canadian border. October-May is a long, wet, dark season here when snow could fall at any time... Probably part of the reason why I go to school in California.


----------

